# Dimmer IGBT controlado por PWM



## drj (Abr 7, 2013)

Buenas he diseñado un circuito con IGBT para controlar la potencia entregada a una lámapra con el fin de variar la luminosidad de esta. No he conseguido que funcione correctamente porque siempre está encendido o apagado.

El circuito es el siguiente, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2013)

Sin mirar mucho, estas tomando en el lugar incorrecto *GND* la señal para GATE del *IGBT*, se debe aplicar entre GATE Y EMISOR

Ver el archivo adjunto 90358​


----------



## drj (Abr 8, 2013)

Gracias!

Pero entonces como dejaría el circuito definitivo? Yo quiero que conduzca tanto para los semiciclos negativos como para los positivos. En la simulación con el circuito anterior obtenia la señal deseada pero a la hora del montaje no obtenia ese resultado,

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2013)

Lee nuevamente.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Sin mirar mucho, estas tomando en el lugar incorrecto GND la señal para GATE del IGBT, _*se debe aplicar entre GATE Y EMISOR*_



Mirando bien tu esquema, "Está mal".


Mira estas posibilidades:


----------



## drj (Abr 8, 2013)

He probado con esas dos configuracioens que me has dicho pero nada. Ahora parpadeaba pero no conseguía que variara modificando el ancho de pulso del pwm. No sé que está pasadon es un circuito sencillo.

La aplicación que quiero hacer es variar la luminosidad de una lámapra de led de 220v con una salidad pwm que viene de un PLC. ¿conoces algo ya hecho y que funciones? 

Un saludo, muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 10, 2013)

Drj si el pwm no esta sincronizado con la red, es decir que detecte el cruce por cero de la señal seno de la red electrica dificilmente va a funcionar el dimmer. Es mejor diseñar un pwm externo que este sincronizado con la red y a partir de ahi usar la señal de un plc de 0-10V o 4-20mA.

Saludos


----------



## drj (Abr 10, 2013)

Disculpa mi ignorancia... pero no entiendo como afecta eso al funcionamiento de mi circuito. Según el circuito anterior yo lo que hago es dejar que conduzca el igbt o no dependiendo del estado del pwm, independientemente del estado de la señal de la red (eso tenía entendido yo).

¿Qué tipo de circuito puedo usar para detectar los pasos por cero?

Disculpa de nuevo, soy un poco novato...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2013)

Eso es una mezcla de ideas me parece a mi.
A) Triac + paso por cero
B) Igbt o similar


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 11, 2013)

Mira el post destacado en esta seccion sobre control para resistencia calefactora.

Cualquier duda despues de revisar este post nos cuentas.

Saludos


----------



## drj (Abr 15, 2013)

Primero de todo muchas gracias por el post! me parece un gran aporte.

Yo estaba buscando hacer algo más sencillo. No entiendo por qué con un igbt y la configuración que armé anteriormente no funciona correctamente. En realidad lo que estoy buscando hacer es una especie de relé en estado sólido para variar la potencia entregada a unas lámapras leds de 220V.

Creo que no debe ser tan difícil pero estoy empezando a arrojar la toalla...

¿Se os ocurre algo más? muchas gracias

Un saludo!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 15, 2013)

DRJ.

La más facil es, rectificar, usar un condensador para el voltaje de voltaje en DC obtenido que en tu caso si son 220ac al entrada el condensador debe ser de 400VDC como mínimo y dependiendo de la potencia del bombillo mirar el valor de la capacitancia para minimizar la corriente de rizo en DC y en ese punto ya puedes hacer un PWM si cruce por cero el cual lo puedes obtener de un oscilador como un 555,  en donde variando el t-on y el t-off puedes obtener el dimmer que deseas.

Saludos


----------



## drj (Abr 17, 2013)

Muy buenas!

A ver si lo he entendido. Me olvido del pwm que me genera mi PLC no? y me genero uno externo con control por paso de cero de la corriente? o puedo usar el circuito que a continuación muestro añadiendole el condensador? siento ser tan torpe pero es que llevo ya varios intentos y esto no funciona ni a la de tres!

El caso es que con el circuito que aportó el otro compañero (muchas gracias) la simulación es perfecta pero el resultado montado no lo es (puede ser por el igbt usado?)  . No entiendo nada.... ¿qué modelo de igbt usais vosotros? ¿cúal es el más común? También ví tu aporte para el control de temperatura con la famosa detección de paso por cero.

La potencia de mis lámapras es de 3W (Led a 220v) pero conectaré unas 5 a este dispositivo 



Mil gracias por vuestra paciencia


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola el esquema que te adjunto Fogonazo es el correcto, el tema que se añade es que usas leds y por eso es que no te puede funcionar bien 

agregale un condensador a la salida del puente de 100uF/400V estaría bien (cuidado con la polaridad por que a este voltaje te puedes quedar ciego si explota!!).

Mira este post para que te hagas una idea, olvidate de la parte que dice puente H, antes de la etapa de disparo le agregas el pwm.

Saludos


----------



## drj (Abr 19, 2013)

Buenos días!

Muchas gracias por el aporte, este finde intentaré armarlo y ya voy comomse tanto como va el asunto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2013)

Ojo al piojo al agregar capacitores, si se rectifica, así sea en onda completa se continúa teniendo una tensión eficaz de (Aproximadamente) 220V, pero si se agregan filtros, esa tensión cambia al valor pico de los 220Vca originales, así que ahora vamos a tener unos 311Vcc que no le van a hacer nada bien a nuestra pobre e indefensa lámpara.
Si se aplican filtros se deberá establecer por programa un valor máximo de ancho de pulso que *NO* permita que a la lámpara le lleguen mas de 220Vcc.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Abr 19, 2013)

Hay un tema bastante importante que hasta ahora no se a mencionado, este es que la luces led que se conectan directo a la red eléctrica traen internamente una pequeña fuente switching para entregarle una corriente constante a los leds, a la entrada de esta fuente hay un rectificador con su respectivo filtro, por lo mismo no me parece posible que con este tipo de control puedas variar su luminosidad. 
Lo que podrías hacer es desarmar una de esas ampolletas y ver el voltaje y corriente de funcionamiento de los leds (ten cuidado al hacer las mediciones), de esta forma se podría diseñar un circuito con control PWM que los alimente directamente.


----------



## ilauzirika (May 3, 2013)

Buenos dias!

Lllevo mucho tiempo leyendo por aqui pero hasta ahora no habia necesitado preguntar nada. 
Resulta que recientemente me puse a diseñar un aparato para realizar efectes de luz. Este aparato se basa en 2 canales de dimmer que generan efectos alternamente. Por lo tanto necesito genrar 2 señales que controlen los dos dimmeres IGBT que he preparado.

La parte de hardware, dimmers, deteccion de cruce por cero y demas esta funcionando perfectamente. Pero hasta el momento solo he conseguido encender un dimmer. No se como controlar los dos a la vez en un PIC 18f2550. 

El dimmer igbt se acciona al incio del cruce por cero y se apaga en cualquier momento en los 10ms de el semiciclo de una linea de 220v 50hz. dependiendo del brillo que quiereas dar a la lampara.
Por lo tanto habia pensado en usar pwm para controlar cada canal, pero no se como hacerlo en este pic y disparar el pwm en cada ruce por cero con un ciclo que dependa de el brillo que quiero dar a la lampara.

alguien conoce alguna forma de controlar dos canales de dimmer simulataneamente y cada uno con un nivel de brillo diferente?

Yo estoy utilizando un pic18f2550 a 20mhz.

La base del proyecto es este otro proyecto, que funciona con pwm:
http://www.circuitben.net/node/7

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## drj (May 4, 2013)

Correcto sebastian y ese es mi caso. Según he estudiado hay dos tipos. Las que tengo yo que son como las que tu mencionas, las cuales, tienen en su interior un transformador, un condensador y creo que un regulador de tensión. Esto hace que cuando paso de un determinado ancho de pulso la lámpara se encienda directamente impidiendome variar su luminosidad. Por otra parte existen otras lámapras con una conexión igual que las halógenas, las cuales, no poseen este circuito interno. Estas si se pueden regular con este circuito añadiendole el famoso condensador del que hablábamos.

Llegados a este punto no me gustaria tener que tirar las lámapras que compré así que seguiré investigando a ver si puedo aprovecharlas. 

Si encuentro la solución ya os la comentaré. Sí tenéis algún aporte os lo agradeceré enormemente.

P.d: también cambié el modelo de IGBT que estaba usando, ahora si funciona bien el circuito.


----------



## drj (May 24, 2013)

Buenas. Ya conseguí por fin hacer que todo funcionase con las lámparas leds correctas. El circuito usado fué el aportado fogonazo. El problema que tengo ahora esel siguiente. he realizado dos circuitoss identico pero independientes. En el modelo en Protoboard me funcionaban correctamente, es decir, cada lámapra era independiente para su circuito.

Después de trabajarme una placa de circuito impreso y soldar los componente tengo un problema. al activar una de mis salidas PWM desde el PLC se me encienden las dos lámparas! es decir, yo activo el PWM del del circuito uno y se encienden las lámparas del circuito 1 y 2. HE usado los mismo componentes que en el circuito PROTOBOARD pero no entiendo por qué me pasa. Todo el crcuito es correcto y ya lo testeé con anterioridad.

¿Se os ocurre alguna explicación? ¿por donde puedo empezar a buscar el fallo?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## drj (Jul 4, 2013)

Buenas sigo sin encontra el fallo. Para un juego de luces de un color el circuito va perfecto el problema es cuando monto otro circuito igual que el anterior para otro juego de luces independiente al anterior y con otra salida independiente pwm desde plc. Cuando activó una de las dos salidas se me encienden las dos luces.

Como diseñaríais vosotros el circuito final?

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fvparg (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola, yo optoacoplaria las entradas de los igbt para aislar las señales del PLC.


----------



## pablo moreno (Dic 12, 2013)

bueno yo n se mucho de eletronica pero sabes cada transistor igbt controla una onda asease que un transistor igbt controla la onda sinuidal positiva y el otro igbt la onda sinuidal negativa claro que cada onda sinuidal con sus respectivos 120 grados de separacion tanbien controlados por pwm.........espero  te sirva mi poca informacion


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2013)

Serán 180 grados


----------



## tilthz (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola, perdonadme que reflote este tema, pero me gustaría preguntar si el circuito aportado por Fogonazo serviría para controlar una carga inductiva (concretamente un motor de 200W) o habría que modificarlo de algún modo.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Inigo (Ene 4, 2016)

Buenas he realizado el diseño de un dimmer mediante un  transistor igbt. 
Antes de montarlo realice su simulación con el programa NI multisim y funcionaba perfectamente, sin embargo al realizar el montaje la bombilla titila y ademas de vez en cuando se aprecia un destello intenso, le he dado mil vueltas al esquema y solo se me ocurre que el problema puede venir de la detección de cruce por cero. 
A continuación os dejo el esquemático del dimmer.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola caro Don Inigo , lo IGBT tiene un funcionamento muy diferente de un Triac o SCR .
Pense que un IGBT es tal como un transistor bipolar NPN , pero con  su entrada (base) que tiene una  inpedancia muy elevada tal como un MosFet.
Para que tu circuito funcione correctamente es nesesario conectar un capacitor electrolitico en paralelo con la salida  de la puente rectificadora de modo tornar esa una tensión pura "DC" con bajo "ripple" (ondulación AC) , despues ustedes tiene que generar una onda quadrada donde sea possible variar lo tienpo "TOn" y "TOff" (hacer un PWM desa ) para excitar lo IGBT y asi lo Dimmer puder funcionar a contento .
Te recomendo buscar por lo CI LM555 como generador PWM 
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Inigo , lo IGBT tiene un funcionamento muy diferente de un Triac o SCR .
> Pense que un IGBT es tal como un transistor bipolar NPN , pero con  su entrada (base) que tiene una  inpedancia muy elevada tal como un MosFet.
> Para que tu circuito funcione es nesesario agregar un capacitor electrolitico despues de la puente rectificadora de modo tornar su salida una tensión pura "DC" con bajo "ripple" (ondulación AC) , despues ustedes tiene que generar una onda quadrada donde sea possible variar lo tienpo "TOn" y "TOff" (hacer un PWM desa ) para excitar lo IGBT y asi lo Dimmer puder funcionar a contento .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Sip, pero si hace eso va a necesitar lámparas de 320V o ajustar el PWM para no sobrepasar los 220V de tensión eficaz sobre la carga. 
También podría colocar 2 lámparas en serie 

Se podría intentar solo filtrar la tensión de control de GATE


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2016)

¿Que función tiene el 1N4007 si ya es continua?
Voto por filtrar algo el control de la puerta poniendo un condensador en paralelo con el zener. En ese caso viene bien el diodo para que el condensador sólo se descargue por la puerta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Creo que un PWM sincronizado con lo double de la  frequenzia de la RED ( eso debido a la rectificación en onda conpleta) y con auxilio de un circuito detector de cero para lograr eso serias una possible solución 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ipqx2 (Ene 4, 2016)

Hola,

Estaba leyendo los posts y no me puedo quedar con la duda...

¿Qué más da que el PWM esté sincronizado con la red si el IGBT actúa sobre la parte rectificada y convertida en DC y a la que además se le ha puesto un condensador electrolítico?

No entiendo muy bien las propuestas, pero si estoy de acuerdo que el 1n4007 no creo que sea necesario.

Un saludo de un forero entre las sombras...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2016)

Si, en principio no tiene por qué estar sincronizado, pero si tienes muy poca tensión en el momento de disparar el igbt no podrás hacerlo, si "guardas" algo del semiciclo anterior si que podrás.

Este tema me interesa, hacer un dimmer pwm era una de las cosas que tenía en mente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, en principio no tiene por qué estar sincronizado, pero si tienes muy poca tensión en el momento de disparar el igbt no podrás hacerlo, si "guardas" algo del semiciclo anterior si que podrás.
> 
> Este tema me interesa, hacer un dimmer pwm era una de las cosas que tenía en mente.


Un dimer PWM es mui eficiente para funcionar con LEDs de alta potenzia 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





ipqx2 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estaba leyendo los posts y no me puedo quedar con la duda...
> 
> ...


La idea de un PWM sincronizado con la RED es para NO enpleyar lo capacitor electrolitico y asi puder usar lamparas de 220 VAC ( lo capacitor electrolitico armazena la tensión en su pico o sea 310VDC).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2016)

Yo hablo de un condensador en paralelo con el zener, en el circuito de disparo, eso sería. 16V o así. No muchos más.


----------



## Inigo (Ene 4, 2016)

Buenas, 
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra contribución, he hecho algunas modificaciones siguiendo vuestros consejos os adjunto la imagen al final del post.

Sin embargo la bombilla sigue titilando, como os comentaba al principio tengo la impresión de que es debido al circuito de detección de paso por cero.

A continuación os dejo el esquemático:


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2016)

¿Para que quieres detectar el paso por cero?
Pon un condensador de unos 10uF o algo más a ver


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

Creo que agregar un capacitor electrolitico en paralelo con lo diodo zener "D2" , volver lo diodo "D6" (diagrama esquemactico original , post#1) y un circuito PWM ayustable  basado en un CI LM555 como driver del opto acoplador "U7" y ese  dimmer funcione bien 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2016)

D6 sigue sin hacer falta aunque se ponga el condensador porque el puente ya tiene diodos en esa posición


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

¿ Para que/por que deseas hacer el dimmer con IGBT ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Para que/por que deseas hacer el dimmer con IGBT ?


Sip..... eso de matar moscas a cañonazos no es muy coherente... a menos que haya algo que aun no sabemos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> D6 sigue sin hacer falta aunque se ponga el condensador porque el puente ya tiene diodos en esa posición


Lo diodo "D6" inpede que lo capacitor electrolitico si descargue aun mas  por los resistores "R3" ,"R4" y "R24" 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2016)

No, detrás de las resistencias está el puente, se podría descargar por la lámpara, eso si...


----------



## ipqx2 (Ene 5, 2016)

Si está usando un IGBT en vez de un TRIAC es porque lo que quiere conseguir si no me equivoco es un dimmer "LEADING EDGE" vs un dimmer "TRAILING EDGE".

Los antiguos dimmer funcionaban a base de un diac + varistor + triac (aquellos del zumbido), pero si no me equivoco, esta tecnología, no vale para dimar (toma palabro!) leds a 230volts.

Por cierto, la activación del IGBT, entiendo que es desde la pata del algún mcu ¿Cúal?


----------



## cabezaurio (Feb 6, 2019)

Hola, comento acá porque tengo un problema con algo similar. Hice un circuito usando un moc3041 (también probé con un moc3021, sin deteccion de cruce por cero) y un BTA06 para controlar el brillo de una lámpara incandescente de 220V CA mediante PWM proveniente de un microcontrolador, el problema es que lo único que hace la lámpara es parpadear, a veces mas rápido o más lento pero no puedo controlar el brillo. ya probé de 2 millones de formas distintas, incluso cambié la lámpara de 220V por una de 12V de CC y sigo con el mismo problema. ¿Usando el circuito de fogonazo me funcionará el bendito control de brillo?, si es así ¿alguien me podría decir que componentes usa? es que en la imagen no los puedo ver bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2019)

1) El MOC 3041 posee circuito de detección de paso por 0 *NO *sirve para hacer dimmer
2) El BTA06 es un TRIAC que *NO *sirve para trabajar por PWM
3) ¿ Cual circuito de Fogonazo ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2019)

Además debes subir el esquema eléctrico que implementaste.
El problema también puede estar en el software, que si no publicas el código, sólo podemos adivinar.


----------



## cabezaurio (Feb 7, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) El MOC 3041 posee circuito de detección de paso por 0 *NO *sirve para hacer dimmer
> 2) El BTA06 es un TRIAC que *NO *sirve para trabajar por PWM
> 3) ¿ Cual circuito de Fogonazo ?




Hola Fogonazo

A este circuito me refiero: 

El software que maneja el PWM está andando, lo he probado con un led y su brillo aumenta y disminuye conforme a la variación del ancho del pulso, el tema es que tengo que controlar una lámpara en AC.

Por lo que decís más arriba me tengo que olvidar del circuito que estaba usando un moc3041 y un bta06. ¿Que circuito debería usar?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 7, 2019)

Pero para controlar una lámpara en AC, debes detectar el cruce por cero y en el circuito no parece estarlo.
Además ese sistema trabaja con chasis vivo, o sea PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCIÓN, sino lo aislas del control.


----------



## cabezaurio (Feb 7, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Pero para controlar una lámpara en AC, debes detectar el cruce por cero y en el circuito no parece estarlo.
> Además ese sistema trabaja con chasis vivo, o sea PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCIÓN, sino lo aislas del control.




Esto es lo que me confunde, hay algunos que me dicen que tengo que usar detección de cruce por cero y otros me dicen lo contrario. No lo entiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2019)

O hacer PWM con un Mosfet (que se puede encender y apagar a voluntad) , o hacés un control de ángulo de fase con un triac (que se puede encender cuando quieras y se apaga solo en el paso por cero)

En todo caso el microcontrolador si debe saber del paso por cero para calcular los tiempos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2019)

cabezaurio dijo:


> Esto es lo que me confunde, hay algunos que me dicen que tengo que usar detección de cruce por cero y otros me dicen lo contrario. No lo entiendo.


Son 2 métodos de regulación distintos, tu consultaste por PWM con TRIAC = Imposible

Con TRIAC se puede programar un dimmer que requiere conocer el momento en que la señal de alterna pasa por 0 v para a partir de ahí crear un retardo y variar la tensión eficaz.

Con IGBT NO se requiere conocer nada, pero hay que convertir la alterna de la red a continua para que la pueda manejar el IGBT


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 7, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Son 2 métodos de regulación distintos, tu consultaste por PWM con TRIAC = Imposible
> 
> Con TRIAC se puede programar un dimmer que requiere conocer el momento en que la señal de alterna pasa por 0 v para a partir de ahí crear un retardo y variar la tensión eficaz.
> 
> Con IGBT NO se requiere conocer nada, pero hay que convertir la alterna de la red a continua para que la pueda manejar el IGBT



Mejor explicado imposible Sr. Fogonazo!
Para el compañero cabezaurio, cuándo te recomendaron de no usar optoacoplador con detección de cruce por cero, es porque no puede dispararse el mismo en cualquier ángulo, sólo en el cruce, se entiende,?
Pero por otro lado, el microcontrolador tiene que conocer cuándo ocurre dicho cruce por cero, así puede calcular el tiempo muerto mayor o menor para disparar el TRIAC. Ya que el mismo una vez disparado, habrá que esperar el próximo cruce para que se apague (ésto es en condiciones normales)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2019)

Si lo vemos friamente, la regulacion por angulo de fase es bastante parecido a un pwm, solo que en lugar de ondas rectangulares de frecuencia fija y ancho variable, aca tenemos fracciones de senoides de fcia fija y ancho variable. Hay que usar un poco de matematicas para calcular la tension media (o eficaz) entregada en funcion del angulo de fase, pero son parecidos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2019)

La historia adicional es saber como va la lámpara por dentro. Normalmente llevan una fuente conmutada en su interior que seguramente se pegará con la conmutación exterior que estamos haciendo.
Algunas son "dimables" pero no es el sistema tradicional el que se emplea, sinceramente no se como va, habrá que averiguarlo.

Aclaración de todo lo anterior.
Los triac se pueden encender pero no se pueden apagar, se apagan solos al llegar al paso por cero del siguiente semiciclo.
Por eso no se puede usar PWM.
Si la carga es muy inductiva o muy capacitiva puede que no se descebe y se quede conduciendo para siempre, en ese caso hay que agregar una red snubber que corrija esta situación.
Para cargas de mucha potencia hay optotriacs que llevan detector de paso por cero, esto hace que el disparo se produzca en el paso por cero para que la conducción sea progresiva y no se empiece a conducir bruscamente.
Si se usa ese tipo de triacs/optotriacs no se puede hacer control de fase ya que el triac solo empieza a conducir en el paso por cero.
Llegados a este punto con triacs solo se puede hacer control de fase; un circuito externo sincroniza con el paso por cero y empieza a conducir mas o menos tarde, acaba de conducir en el siguiente paso por cero.
Para hacer eso necesitas un optotriac SIN detector de paso por cero que permita el disparo en cualquier momento y un circuito de detección de paso por cero que sincronice ese inicio retardado con la red.

Si usas un PWM pues no puede ser triac, ha de ser algo que permita conectar y desconectar.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2019)

Una opción podes fijarte aquí en el foro es con un triac y micro *dimmer*

Otra opción con el Igbt es un PWM senoidal pero necesitaras continua para el Igbt.
Otra opción es la que muetro a continuación, un circuito muy interesante que se puede adaptar, también con triac


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si lo vemos friamente, la regulacion por angulo de fase es bastante parecido a un pwm, solo que en lugar de ondas rectangulares de frecuencia fija y ancho variable, aca tenemos fracciones de senoides de fcia fija y ancho variable. Hay que usar un poco de matematicas para calcular la tension media (o eficaz) entregada en funcion del angulo de fase, pero son parecidos.


También se puede considerar un PWM, "Poco ortodoxo" trabajar al TRIAC cortando ciclos enteros, por ejemplo,  comenzar, anulando un ciclo de cada 10 hasta anular totalmente. 

Pero aparte de gordo, soy tradicionalista


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También se puede considerar un PWM, "Poco ortodoxo" trabajar al TRIAC cortando ciclos enteros, por ejemplo,  comenzar, anulando un ciclo de cada 10 hasta anular totalmente.
> 
> Pero aparte de gordo, soy tradicionalista


Eso me lo enseñaron como _"control proporcional"_, para altas potencias de gran inercia; en un horno eso va de cine, en una lámpara parpadeará.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Eso me lo enseñaron como _"control proporcional"_, para altas potencias de gran inercia; en un horno eso va de cine, en una lámpara parpadeará.



Yo creo que solo lo he visto una o dos veces y en aplicaciones de baja potencia.

Si he visto y trabajado con sistemas de "Apagado forzado" del SCR en aplicaciones de potencias "Groseras" > 100KW, que se parecería algo mas a un PWM pero a un co$$$to enorme.
A pesar de la aparición de los IGBT´s se continúan prefiriendo, en muchas aplicaciones, los sistemas de regulación con SCR´s en apagado forzado por su mayor confiabilidad.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2019)

El circuito propuesto, es básicamente por asi decirlo un dimmer controlado por pwm.
Tal como esta hace que una lámpara de apagada se encienda al máximo para luego hacer lo inverso y así.
Si en lugar de entregar a los comparadores una señal triangular, le enviamos una señal continua, hará lo mismo, y mantendrá el valor de brillo, aumentando o bajando dicho valor tendremos desde lámpara apagada hasta máximo brillo, y esa tensión de control se la puede obtener de una salida del micro, haciendo lo mismo que hacian los micros de los tv para controlar las funciones de volumen, brillo, color y contraste que lo hacían por sintesis de tensión, eligiendo adecuadamente los valores se conseguirá el efecto deseado.
En el circuito propuesto no hace falta hacer las dos partes, ya que mientras una desvanece la otra enciende


----------



## cabezaurio (Feb 8, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) El MOC 3041 posee circuito de detección de paso por 0 *NO *sirve para hacer dimmer
> 2) El BTA06 es un TRIAC que *NO *sirve para trabajar por PWM
> 3) ¿ Cual circuito de Fogonazo ?



Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo!. me ha aclarado mucho, hace tiempo que tengo una confusión enorme con esto.

En este momento estoy trabajando con la placa Discovery STM32F407VG que me otorga canales para la generación de señales PWM de 5V de pico. Con este circuito   puedo dimmerizar una lámpara incandescente?? Si es así, me podrás decir, por favor, que diodos y que transistor igbt lleva?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2019)

cabezaurio dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo!. me ha aclarado mucho, hace tiempo que tengo una confusión enorme con esto.
> 
> En este momento estoy trabajando con la placa Discovery STM32F407VG que me otorga canales para la generación de señales PWM de 5V de pico. Con este circuito Ver el archivo adjunto 175932  puedo dimmerizar una lámpara incandescente?? Si es así, me podrás decir, por favor, que diodos y que transistor igbt lleva?.


Ese circuito es funcional, pero posee la desventaja que el "Control" queda conectado a la tensión de red, lo que NO es muy seguro para los posibles Homo sapiens y no tan sapiens que lo manipulen 

Si fuera mi caso armaría un dimmer con TRIAC optoaislado y control por retraso de disparo, seguro, probado y documentado por todos lado, incluso dentro del Foro


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2019)

También se puede optoaislar el disparo del IGBT.
Una lámpara incandescente, si consigues encontrar alguna, se pude dimerizar como sea, alimentar en continua o alterna. 
Una lámpara led no está tan claro porque en su interior puede ir una fuente de alimentación que se vualva loca con el dimerizado, como poco va a trabajar para contrarrestarlo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 8, 2019)

Cuántas lámparas vas a controlar? Para funcionar a tensión de red? Recuerda que el circuito que siempre publicas NO ESTÁ AISLADO de la red. Por lo tanto no puedes tocar la tarjeta controladora mientras esté alimentando la o las lámparas. Hay que optoacoplar si o si!


----------



## cabezaurio (Feb 8, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Cuántas lámparas vas a controlar? Para funcionar a tensión de red? Recuerda que el circuito que siempre publicas NO ESTÁ AISLADO de la red. Por lo tanto no puedes tocar la tarjeta controladora mientras esté alimentando la o las lámparas. Hay que optoacoplar si o si!





Scooter dijo:


> También se puede optoaislar el disparo del IGBT.
> Una lámpara incandescente, si consigues encontrar alguna, se pude dimerizar como sea, alimentar en continua o alterna.
> Una lámpara led no está tan claro porque en su interior puede ir una fuente de alimentación que se vualva loca con el dimerizado, como poco va a trabajar para contrarrestarlo.



Estoy dimmerizando (o tratando) lámparas incandescentes, 2 lámparas. Es para conectar a 220V de la red.

El problema que tengo es el siguiente: estoy haciendo un proyecto de domotica, la dimmerización es una parte pequeña del proyecto, el problema radica en que ya tengo hecha la placa madre para todo el proyecto y la dimerización tiene sus pines asignados (pin de PWM, pin de +5V y pin de gnd), es decir, no puedo modificar la placa madre y solo tengo los  pines mencionados, no puedo agregar, por ejemplo, un pin de detección de cruce por cero.
Hice un circuito (driver) para manejar tensiones alternas de 220V, ese circuito no me sirve y ahora necesito uno nuevo pero que tenga los mismos pines que mi placa. 

encontré este otro circuito:  que opinan??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 8, 2019)

Me parece que usar una placa STM32 es bastante mucho para ese desafío.
Si vas a trabajar con 220V mediante PWM, deberás rectificar/filtrar la tensión de red y optoacoplar en algún punto, creo que se recomendó varias veces ese punto.
Pero ahora viene el detalle, al filtrar la tensión de red, la misma se eleva a tensión pico, por lo tanto tu sistema de control PWM NO debe superar el 70%, ya que en esa instancia, tendrá el equivalente de tensión eficaz cómo si fuese 220V


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2019)

Pues así a bulto parece lógico ese circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2019)

cabezaurio dijo:


> encontré este otro circuito:
> 
> *que opinan??*


Que nunca entendí para que diablos conectan el transistor del optoacoplador en configuración de "seguidor de emisor" si no hay un corno de tensión que seguir. Seee...me dicen que lo usan como "switch" pero MINGA, el switch opera en el colector, no en el emisor, así que yo modificaría el circuito para poner el opto en "emisor común" e invertiría la excitación del LED, y no usaría el opto en modo pseudo-lineal sin ninguna realimentación.

Les dejo esta nota de aplicación de NEC para que vean como se comportan los optos con una y otra configuración (vean los Test Circuits 2,3,4 y 5) y analicen los niveles de tensión de salida a igual resistencia de carga para una y otra configuración.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2019)

Ese circuito funciona ok, estaba por subir una simulación, tampoco no es nada nuevo se utiizaba mucho para conrol de motores, es una llave, lo que hace el mosfect une esos dos puntos y al unirlos circula coriente cuando no los une esta apagado, se utilizo muchísimo con SCR y funciona de maravilla
De esos similares hicimos muchos y tiene un control continuo, el pwm por así decirlo tronza la sinusoide de la línea.
Doc, tal como esta funciona joya, simulelo y verá que se  comporta OK, si lo conecta en el colector no funciona por más que el emisor este a masa.
Recuerdo que hicimos un esquema similar antes que Elector llegara a la Argentina nos basamos en el mismo principio y de una forma no funcionaba pero de esa forma si, en aquellos años no había simuladores fue en vivo y en directo.
También se utilizo mucho ese principio en las luces psicodelicas on SCR, en control de potencia se veía, de echo lo vi en la facu, antes de que existieran los Igbt
Algunos ejemplos


Hay otra forma de hacerlo y es con la técnica anterior a la mostrada, cuando no habia ni triac's ni SCR y es algo muy pero muy sencillo se trata del amplificador magnético

Es una técnic archiprobada, muy efectiva, se utilizo en controles de mucha potencia, en la industria pesada, en puertos y en barcos.
Recuerdo cuando trabajaba en una empresa y vi una soldadora mig mag marca selenar de 500A, no olvido mi sorpresa al ver que todo se ajustaba con reostatos..... claro todo estaba basado en el amplificdor magnético


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2019)

Al no tener la base conectada a ninguna parte las configuraciones clásicas de emisor común, base común y colector común pierden bastante sentido.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2019)

Eso en el aire scooter, en la práctica no, funciona tan bien.
Tal como esta funcina joya, y ese esquema tomado de la revista Elektor se utiliza en escuelas técnicas, en las prácticas de laboratorio,


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2019)

Al tener la base libre, el transistor de salida es un dispositivo de dos terminales. Mientras respetes la polaridad, da igual de que lado está la carga.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2019)

Pregunto: vieron la nota de aplicacion y los test circuits que les mencione?
Por mas que parezca un "dispositivo de dos terminales" la inyeccion de carga es por fotones sobre la juntura BE y se comporta como si polarizaran la base de un transistor normal, base que en estos bichos se usa para acelerar la eliminacion de portadores si es que queres mejorar la velocidad de respuesta.
Si fuera lo mismo poner la carga en cualquier lado la tension de salida seria la misma a igual carga y claramente no es así. Si la relacion de transferencia es alta, en emisor comun el transistor se satura y en seguidor de emisor no lo hace.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2019)

La verdadera razón por la que se coloca el control en el emisor es muy pero muy simple, la necesidad de apado del mosfet.
Cuando esta del lado del colector y por más que el emisor este a masa el mosfet no se apaga, de alli los optos con dos transistores complementarios para asegurar el apagado del mosfet.
Cuando el transistor interno se apaga el gate esta a potencial de masa por la resistencia, cuando esta del lado del colector, por más que el transistor este conduciendo a full no existe un potencial 0V, el potencial real esta por encima de 0V, lo que impide que la capacidad del gate se descargue y lo mantenga conduciendo, por eso cuando se trata de un mosfet canal N debe ponerse tal cual el esquema, si se trata de un mosfet de canal P si debe ponerse del lado del colector. o en su defecto utilizar un opto para mosfet que garatizan el apagado efectivo tanto para un canal N como para un Canal P
Esa disposición esta mostrada en libros tanto de ingenieria como de nivel técnico como la forma correcta del control de Mosfet. 
Fin del Misterio


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 9, 2019)

Analizando la foto que compartió el Dr. Zoidberg, el optoacoplador funciona cómo pull-up cuándo conduce. Así que no puede apagar al MOSFET. Eso lo hace la resistencia de 22K que está cómo pull-dn.  La misma es la que permitirá la máxima fcia. de conmutación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2019)

Es que hay varios problemas usando la carga en emisor. El primero es que la tension de excitacion del mosfet es "desconocida" y de hecho, en la app-note es la mitad de la alimentacion y depende fuertemente de la carga en emisor y la relacion de transferencia del opto (una suerte de hfe), lo que implica que el opto trabaja en  la zona lineal del fototransistor. Otro es que para lograr una tension de disparo alta la carga de emisor del opto debe ser grande y eso limita la velocidad de apagado del mosfet.

Con la carga en colector la tension de excitacion siempre es del valor de Vcc por que el opto esta en corte o saturacion (con Vcesat). La velocidad de apagado solo depende de la impedancia de saturacion del opto vista por el mosfet y que es muy inferior al valor de carga de colector del otro caso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2019)

*FogoOpiniones:*

El tema de mejorar el comportamiento del opto me gusta 

Pero . . .   ¿ Que ?, ¿ *NO *habrán pensado que no iba a objetar algo noooo ? 

El IGBT es bastante mas caro que el humilde TRIAC

Si la carga NO es importante < 700mA, se puede controlar directamente con el TRIAC del optoaislador (A TRIAC) ¡ Off course !.

El IGBT necesita un rectificado previo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2019)

Eso en un caso ideal, para esta aplicación que toma tensión del puente a traves del diodo D6, es rebajado a travéz de la serie de resistencias de 33K +220ohms y alli se filtra y estabiliza con capacitor de 2.2uF y zener de 10V.
Cuando el mosfet conduce pone en corto el puente de diodos permitiendo que circule tensión de linea hacia la lámpara (en este caso) o motor por lo que al estar del lado del emisor es inmune a los que pasa del lado del colector.
No se puede tomar el opto aislado del esquema es como funciona en este esquema y no donde hay una fuene continua permanente.

Puedes simularlo, hasta en livewire la simulación es satisfactoria, en este caso el transistor del opto trabaja com un simple swich, mejor que si hubiera un transistor ya que no hay potencial de base


----------



## Raulo89 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo creo que solo lo he visto una o dos veces y en aplicaciones de baja potencia.
> 
> Si he visto y trabajado con sistemas de "Apagado forzado" del SCR en aplicaciones de potencias "Groseras" > 100KW, que se parecería algo mas a un PWM pero a un co$$$to enorme.
> A pesar de la aparición de los IGBT´s se continúan prefiriendo, en muchas aplicaciones, los sistemas de regulación con SCR´s en apagado forzado por su mayor confiabilidad.


Fogonazo, cómo quedaría para ti el diseño final de este dimmer IGBT, controlado por PWM y con detección de cruce por 0 para su aplicación como control de temperatura en un horno eléctrico.
Consideraciones a tener en cuenta:
1 - La señal de control vendrá desde un PLC
2 - Hago énfasis en el uso de IGBT porque se me hace imposible disponer de otros semiconductores citados en el foro, concretamente dispongo de IGBT de mediana potencia (Infineon FZ600R12KE4)

Fogonazo agradecería mucho su respuesta, mis conocimientos son muy básicos como para sacerdote este proyecto adelante por mi mismo.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2020)

Raulo89 dijo:


> Fogonazo, cómo quedaría para ti el diseño final de este dimmer IGBT, controlado por PWM y con detección de cruce por 0 para su aplicación como control de temperatura en un horno eléctrico.
> Consideraciones a tener en cuenta:
> 1 - La señal de control vendrá desde un PLC
> 2 - Hago énfasis en el uso de IGBT porque se me hace imposible disponer de otros semiconductores citados en el foro, concretamente dispongo de IGBT de mediana potencia (Infineon FZ600R12KE4)
> ...


¿ De que potencia es el horno ?
¿ Con que tensión trabajan las resistencias ?

Controlar un horno de potencia con MOSFET requiere, además de los MOSFET varios componentes de "Alta Corriente"


----------



## Raulo89 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que potencia es el horno ?
> ¿ Con que tensión trabajan las resistencias ?
> 
> Controlar un horno de potencia con MOSFET requiere, además de los MOSFET varios componentes de "Alta Corriente"



El horno usa 8 resistencias de 1.2 kW, a 240 V, a que otros componentes de "Alta Corriente" te refieres?

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2020)

Raulo89 dijo:


> El horno usa 8 resistencias de 1.2 kW, a 240 V, a que otros componentes de "Alta Corriente" te refieres?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.
> Saludos


Calculo que piensas alimentar la/las resistencias con la tensión de red (240Vca), pero los IGBT admiten solamente una tensión continua.

¿ Ves el inconveniente ?

*Mira estos esquemas:*


----------



## Raulo89 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Calculo que piensas alimentar la/las resistencias con la tensión de red (240Vca), pero los IGBT admiten solamente una tensión continua.
> 
> ¿ Ves el inconveniente ?
> 
> *Mira estos esquemas:*


Igualmente puedo alimentarlo con CD, usando un puente rectificador de 100 A crees que sea realizable???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2020)

Raulo89 dijo:


> Igualmente puedo alimentarlo con CD, usando un puente rectificador de 100 A crees que sea realizable???


Si, si tienes el/los IGBT´s y el rectificador se puede hacer.


----------



## Raulo89 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, si tienes el/los IGBT´s y el rectificador se puede hacer.


Los IGBT de los que dispongo son los que te adjunto


----------



## capitanp (Sep 26, 2020)

Yo dejo esto por aca, que lo aprovechen


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2020)

Yo no controlaría 10kW por PWM, usaría control por "semiciclos enteros" o como se llame.
¿Es trifásico?

Un horno tiene inercia térmica de sobra como para que funcione bien así.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

Hay hornos dónde las distintas resistencias calientan distintos sectores , en cambio los hay dónde las distintas resistencias permiten regular temperatura , de cual de las dos clases es ese horno ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2020)

A mi tampoco me convence controlar la temperatura por PWM.

No es una potencia tan grande como para que un sistema de "Dimmer" no pueda con ella o como dice *Scooter* un sistema On-Off sobre ciclos completos.
Y siendo aún mas sofisticado, al haber varias resistencias se podría hacer un control por separado (En grupos) para lograr un ajuste mas rápido.


----------



## Raulo89 (Sep 27, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi tampoco me convence controlar la temperatura por PWM.
> 
> No es una potencia tan grande como para que un sistema de "Dimmer" no pueda con ella o como dice *Scooter* un sistema On-Off sobre ciclos completos.
> Y siendo aún mas sofisticado, al haber varias resistencias se podría hacer un control por separado (En grupos) para lograr un ajuste mas rápido.


El interés mio es hacer un control que sea energéticamente eficiente, debido a que pretendo montar un PLC S7 1200 con varias mediciones de temperatura.
Pudiera decantarme por la solución más fácil que es usar un termostato pero no es lo que deseo.
Además tengo la disponibilidad de los IGBT q te citaba anteriormente que pueden controlar fácilmente esos niveles de potencia.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 27, 2020)

Eso es loable pero los EMI que vas a montar se van a oír desde mi casa con la puerta cerrada.
De ahí mi propuesta de usar control por semiciclos enteros para evitar ruido eléctrico.
Si es trifásico, que no lo has dicho es otro tema adicional, y si las tres resistencias cubren todo el horno o cada una una parte es otro tema adicional.

Si es monofásico y las tres resistencias  cubren todo el horno solo tienes que controlar una de ellas y las otras van todo-nada

Si es trifásico deberías de controlar las tres a la vez y vas a tener un problemón con la corriente de neutro hagas lo que hagas. Bueno, si están en triángulo no.

En fin, que depende de detalles que aún no sabemos.

Si metes alegremente un pwm de 10kW los armónicos y el ruido eléctrico te va a dar un océano de problemas, necesitarás un filtro de calidad que lo mismo vale más que el horno.
Lo mejor es no generar ruido en lugar de quitarlo. Si se puede, claro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2020)

Raulo89 dijo:


> *El interés mio es hacer un control que sea energéticamente eficiente,* debido a que pretendo montar un PLC S7 1200 con varias mediciones de temperatura.
> Pudiera decantarme por la solución más fácil que es usar un termostato pero no es lo que deseo.
> Además tengo la disponibilidad de los IGBT q te citaba anteriormente que pueden controlar fácilmente esos niveles de potencia.


Las alternativas propuestas cumplen con lo solicitado

Según tu criterio, ¿ Como sería un control energéticamente eficiente ?


----------

